# Hilfe bei Fotobearbeitung (alt)



## lauxes (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

folgendes: meine gr. Schwester wird am in ein paar Tagen 30 und ich wollte so als kleinen Zusatz eine Fotomontage von diesem: http://www.geocities.com/lauxes666/Janetb.jpg bild machen wo sie ziemlich Realistisch einen Zettel (oder sowas) in der Hand hält mit dem Text: "HUHU, schaut mal bitte ALLE her Ich habe heute Geburtstag " oder so ähnlich. Doch ich bekomme das einfach nicht richtig hin .

Kann mir jemand helfen? Vllt hat jmd ja einen perfekten Leitfaden für mich? Oder jemand hat Spass daran und sieht darin eine Herausforderung .

Danke schonmal und bitte nicht hauen, jeder fängt mal an


----------



## Nil18 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi und willkommen im Forum!

Ist das das einzige Foto das du von deiner Schwester hast?

Wo soll sie den Zettel halten? Nur in einer Hand? Oder in beiden?

Kannst du gut zeichnen? Wenn ja, besteht die Chance das du den Zettel selbst zeichnest.
Wenn nein, musst du dir irgendwo aus dem Internet erstmal das Bild eines Zettel suchen der in die Hand passen würde.

Achte dabei auf die richtige Auflösung, skalieren kannst du das Bild nachher immernoch, aber die Größe muss stimmen.

Das Größte Problem wird wohl die "Alterung" des Papiers sein... aber dazu findest du genug Tutorials 

Probiers einfach mal und melde dich dann mit genaueren Probleme und hänge das aktuelle Bild dazu.
So allgemein Fragen sind schwer zu beantworten.

Gruß und noch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Leola13 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hai,

bei deinem Problem gibt es eine Reihe von (lösbaren) Problemen. Ist einfach eine Frage des Aufwandes, den du treiben willst.

1) siehe Nil18
Lösungsansatz zum Papier : Papier. Musst du "nur" für deine Zwecke anpassen.
2) ausser dem Alter des Papieres, wird auch die Perspektive ein Problem werden.
Eventeuelle Lösung wäre, das du ein Foto machst auf dem einen Person einen Zettel in der Hand hält mit der gleichen Perspektive.

Falls es nicht ganz so super werden soll : Einfach einen Zettel über Google suchen und anpassen. Auf dem Beispielbild kannst du sehen, daß die Perspektive und das Alter des Zettels nicht stimmen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## lauxes (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich danke euch beiden für die Antworten!

die Perspektive ist echt ein Problem da sonst die Schrift nicht wirkt, aber ich finde den Lösungsansatz mit dem Foto nachstellen nicht schlecht und werde mich mal morgen dran setzen und das probieren.

Für weitere Vorschläge und Ideen bin ich immernoch offen...


----------

